# 10 more Morocco campsite reviews



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Looking at the MHF Campsite reviews I realised how few sites are listed for Morocco. On my first visit and for sites on route to Morocco, sources like the MHF Campsite reviews were invaluable. Having now been for the last 3 winters I realised I should add a few more places we have visited. I have entered 10 more site reviews, all inland, hope they are of some help. 
Of course there are many more sites which in time I may get around to adding but for now we need to get preparing for the next trip to ….Morocco. We plan to leave at new year & get there about 7th Jan. Anyone else on the way or there already? It will be interesting going through the new Tangier port, we drove past March 2010 before it was open. 
Last year we also used the new Camping Morocco from Vicarious books which we found very useful, quite a few places we didn't know about and also ones to avoid. Don't forget MHF members get a discount from them. If you haven't been to Morocco this guide is a must (and no I have nothing to do with them) especially useful is the info about taking vehicles to Morocco if you haven't been before. Another good source about vehicle entry is the report from Tim Cullis on the bikers forum ukgser.com

http://www.ukgser.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=212

We don't see many GB plates in Morocco, in fact we saw even less last year, though there were still many other nationalities, maybe because they can bring back their pets to Europe without them going into quarantine.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Interested in going to Morocco at some stage. You mention pets - is it possible to take a dog to Morocco under the pets passport system ? 

corkbuoy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Interested in going to Morocco at some stage. You mention pets - is it possible to take a dog to Morocco under the pets passport system ?
> 
> corkbuoy


Definitely "NO" many do take them in but if your caught you will have the animal quaratined.


----------

